# VCDS Rear Spoiler enable/disable?



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Does anyone know what i need to change using VCDS to enable/disable the rear spoiler in VCDS? I put a fixed on 6 years ago and in the process of selling my car and the buyer has asked how to go about revert it back to the pop-up one?

I remember changing something so that it would give a fault on the dash after I put the fixed one on?

Thanks


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Should be in module 46 central convince, think its byte 4? or 5? I can't remember exactly but can look on mine if needed, but had to do it a few times swapping mine and misses spoilers from flaps to RS ones. Should just be a tick box with 'electric spoiler installed' or something along the lines of.
If I'm understanding you right about the second part, you code this back in without putting/plugging the flap spoiler back in, you will get the spoiler light come on in the rev counter and I think you'll get that lovely beep every time you switch the ignition on too.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Barr_end do you have an original RS spoiler or one of the copies? if it's a copy can I ask where you got it and if you were happy with the finish.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Barr_end said:


> Should be in module 46 central convince, think its byte 4? or 5? I can't remember exactly but can look on mine if needed, but had to do it a few times swapping mine and misses spoilers from flaps to RS ones. Should just be a tick box with 'electric spoiler installed' or something along the lines of.
> If I'm understanding you right about the second part, you code this back in without putting/plugging the flap spoiler back in, you will get the spoiler light come on in the rev counter and I think you'll get that lovely beep every time you switch the ignition on too.


Ok Thanks...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If it's prefacelift it's in 46 
If it's facelift it's in 09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> Barr_end do you have an original RS spoiler or one of the copies? if it's a copy can I ask where you got it and if you were happy with the finish.


Mine is genuine, however the misses is a rep, with a carbon spoiler. It was from Ebay, but its awful. Well the carbon skimming ad spoiler were actually pretty good, but the bolts, the uprights and the plinth were terrible. Ended up binning that as it would have been so much work to even align the stud holes to the car, and the recesses for the upright were a mess. so in the end I spent a lot of time sanding and filler-ing the uprights and bolted it on the original flap spoiler.
So I wouldn't recommend that one haha :roll: the TT owners on facebook many have been talking about one particular seller being good quality, maybe worth having a look on there?


ReTTro fit said:


> If it's prefacelift it's in 46
> If it's facelift it's in 09
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This! I completely forgot that facelift don't have 46 module


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cheers will see if I can find the posts


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Might try un-ticking the box for Byte 3, Bit 1 under Address 17-Instruments;


----------

